# Toning up / Building muscle.



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys im after some advice please 


Im 17 and im getting back into my sports after two years out ( 1st year cyst in leg drained second year a bone graft)

NOW .... I dont intend on joining a gym anytime soon and i have recently started going swimming every day swimming a minimum of 25 lenghts (dependant on arms)

Weight wise im currently doing 10kg .. 10 Curls , 10 Triceps and 10 shoulders ...

What else can i do from home ??? and is there anything you can reccomend ...

im not exactly the smallest of people either (6 ft 12/13 stone) if thats of any help but since swimming i cant help but eat more !!


So please fire away


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you after building muscle (size) or toning (strength) size you want to be doing something like 3 sets of 8 reps with your weights and failing somewhere in the last set.
Toning you want to be doing 3 or 4 sets of 15 reps and you dont have to be failing.
This is very basic but it gives you an idea.
Try getting a magazine like muscle and fitness.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm also getting on the track of building muscle and gaining some bodyweight as I'm currently built like the gable end of a fiver. Remember diet is key - often where I fall down!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You already have the best piece of equipment.... YOU!

Use your own body weight for a work out, press ups, pulls ups, leg raises, squats...

Maybe get an exercise band and use this as well (I do when traveling)

:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

One exercise im really enjoying at the minute is weighted leg raises, by the time im done i need help getting off the bench, bet they sure give the abs a good work out, i use 2kg iron shoes.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ I'll second the resistance band idea, as they cost <£10 and are very versatile. I have a set and found some good YT vids and have been using them. Press-ups, pull ups, squats, mountain climbers etc etc are all good exercises tat can be done with only body weight for a good workout.

Swimming is good aerobic exercise, and hence for burning calories and building some aerobic fitness, but you really need to get well beyond where you are now to see much gains. 25 lengths is about 750m and I'd suggest you want to be doubling that really for a good workout. You dont need to swim non-stop and the best fitness gains in swimming are made from intervals and sets eg swim 50m flat out and time yourself. Rest 20-30 secs and swim the 50m again in the same time - over time reduce the time you do the 50m and rest. Repeat this a few times and mix it up another day with sets of 100m for example. You'll find you make better gais that way as well.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I go to the gym 4 times a week for muscle building first, started in October at 12st 5lb, currently 12st 11lb looking to get to 13st 6lbish. After that will be toning/cutting up.

I've just ordered one of these for in between sessions, and sit ups (hate doing sit ups at the gym) JML Iron Gym Total Upper Body Workout Bar: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure

Using your own body weight is one of the best things to use, and the JML Iron Gym looks like it help you get the best out of using your body weight.

Also look at some protien shake powder, I'm using CNP Pro Mass at the moment along with a good diet of chicken, tuna, rice, pasta. I will then switch to pure protein powder when I'm at my desired weight. Remember though, shakes are a supplement not an alternative, so eat well! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, for swimming I do 2 lengths of our 20 meter pool using the crawl..

Then rest by doing 1 length breastroke

Repeat 10 times or until I nearly drown!

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Swimming is 90% technique, unlike running and cycling for example. Get your stroke sorted and you'll find yourself swimming 10x the distance for the same level of effort. If you are semi-serious about swimming then get a lesson or 2 and make some great gains :thumb:

I dont personally enjoy swimming all that much, but do it for my tri training. I swim sets of 400m at a time for the easy endurance days and intervals of 50m or 100m for the harder days when I'm working on speed.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Atm its building muscle im interested in ... i wana be BIG ! ...

i cant do any weights on my leg what so ever because of the chances of it snapping ... and i dont want that to happen after my luck 


Ive started swimming really to improve my fitness as i dont fancy running any time soon cause of the leg  but 25's minimum ...


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you not doing any rehab work for your leg?


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

nope , just got to take it easy and not push myself , hence no weights on the leg and starting swimming.

real PITA its been


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

R1KK1 BFG said:


> Atm its building muscle im interested in ... i wana be BIG ! ...
> 
> i cant do any weights on my leg what so ever because of the chances of it snapping ... and i dont want that to happen after my luck
> 
> Ive started swimming really to improve my fitness as i dont fancy running any time soon cause of the leg  but 25's minimum ...


been lifting for years, if you cant do anything with your legs than give the whole idea a back seat right now, 2/3rds of your bodys muscle is in your back and your legs, my legs are the strongest part of me and i also run 3-4k 4 times a week, with regards to weight lifting and getting big theres alot of bad advice out there, if anyone who is starting out and has a small physique my advice would be to concentrate on getting strong in compound movements 1st. once youre a good bit stronger add isolation exercises like bicep curl etc,

all you need to do is benchpress, weighted shoulder press, pullups, deadlift,legpress/squat, but with these freeweight exercises technique is the key and if you sacrifice technique for weight you will end up injuring yourself pretty badly.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

I cant do weights on my leg yet for the simple fact it'll snap lol.


Its more upper body atm using the Dumbells ....


Anyone have any more/other ideas for a regime ?


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

try this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/1844543099/ref=ox_ya_oh_product its all about working out at home with stuff you have already and build muscle.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

if you want more muscle you need to consume more food, especially protein
rough estimate is at least 1gram of protein per lb of bodyweight you wish to be
ive currently revised my diet around a bulking programme, could give you some pointers (its based on my "Normal" routine, which would involved running in the morning, but as im recovering from a broken leg right now, im not running)

Post-Run
250ml innocent smoothie, 150ml milk, 2 large scoops of whey protein (bout 50grams protein)

Breakfast
4 eggs (scrambled) on a toasted oatcake

Mid Morning – bout 10.30am
70grams chicken (proper chicken from a roasted whole chicken), wrapped in a toasted oatcake

Lunch – 12 ish
Salad with either 200grams of chicken or 300grams of tuna.

Mid afternoon – bout 2.30pm
As mid morning

Pre workout – bout 5pm
As mid morning

Post Workout – bout 7pm
250ml milk, 2 large scoops of whey protein, one squirt of honey

Dinner – bout 8pm
Various, plenty of protein, veg and or salad

Bedtime – various
250ml milk, 2 large scoops of whey protein, one squirt of honey

Rough estimate is around 300grams of protein per day. Im not looking to grow to 300lbs, but 300grams ed is going to help me grow to 250 no problem (currently around 210lbs)

The reality is that of you want muscle, you need to fuel that construction. No way around that.


----------

